# first blood work results



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2016)

started trt 9 weeks ago. these are the labs drawn 4 days after my last injection of test c. thoughts?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2347


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2016)

4 days after last injection? Your doctor needs to drop your test dose is the first thing. Everything else looks pretty good.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jan 8, 2016)

Your test level is really elevated for TRT.  I'm on 200 mg a week of Test Cyp and test at 1,200.  Your doc will likely lower your dose, what is your dose now?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2016)

My test dose is 1ml(200mg) weekly.  I had my last injection last sunday and these labs were drawn yesterday. Dr supposed to call me on monday to go over them. Before starting my test serum was 337. Is this much of an increase normal on a 1ml weekly injection after just 8 weeks?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 8, 2016)

200mg/ml so 1ml is 200mg per week?

If so then yea it's normal result for such a dose. Your doc should lower your dose to probably around 100mg/wk and the. Adjust again from there. You might find better subjective results/symptomatic treatment with doimg 2 smaller weekly shots vs one larger shot.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2016)

1 ml is 200mg/ml per week and dose is 200mg/ml or 1 ml per week. I wasn't expecting my levels to go up this high this fast on that dose. that seems to be a common starting point for trt.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 9, 2016)

bigdog said:


> 1 ml is 200mg/ml per week and dose is 200mg/ml or 1 ml per week. I wasn't expecting my levels to go up this high this fast on that dose. that seems to be a common starting point for trt.



200mg is a common starting point for anti-aging clinics not for endos and uros. 

An injection of test cyp peaks serum levels in about 24hrs +/- 12hrs  and steady state is usually achieved around 6wks or so. It's not a surprise your levels got that high that quick. It'll take time to really dial your protocol in and get it right for you. Were any other hormones tested on your initial visit? LH/FSH/E2?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2016)

This is the complete first blood work..
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2348
View attachment 2349


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2016)

My endo wouldn't put me on injections .he insisted on androgen that was expensive and not really helping me so I went to an anti aging dr. My insurance wouldn't cover injections either. My protocol is as follows..

1ml (200 mg/ml) test c per week
50iu hcg twice per week
1mg tablet of anastrozole a week


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 9, 2016)

LDL, HDL numbers?  Always get tested for these when taking Testosterone.....


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2016)

I have them. I'll take a pic and post it when I get home..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 9, 2016)

bigdog said:


> My endo wouldn't put me on injections .he insisted on androgen that was expensive and not really helping me so I went to an anti aging dr. My insurance wouldn't cover injections either. My protocol is as follows..
> 
> 1ml (200 mg/ml) test c per week
> 50iu hcg twice per week
> 1mg tablet of anastrozole a week



50iu of HCG is almost worthless. Did you mean 500?

Your goal should be to find a dose that puts you in normal range AND alleviates any symptoms you have AND avoid the use of an AI if at all possible even if it means lower your test dose slightly. Your levels are way too high for true TRT, not the anti-aging kind. Personally I'd go to 100mg once a week or 50mg twice a week and see if you can get your E2 in range without the use of adex. Peak levels should be tested for 24hrs +/- 12hrs after ~6wks on any protocol change. Testing for troughs can also help if you're still symptomatic. For troughs just get bloods pulled right before your next planned inject. 

If insurance won't cover blood work you can get it requisitioned privately from online sites. It's can be cheaper too.


----------



## Jester (Jan 9, 2016)

Your Estradiol is elevated.  You appear to be E2 sensitive.  I would monitor to see if it comes back in range if he lowers your dose.  If not, 1/2mg Arimidex 2x per week should take care of it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 9, 2016)

If u have high test u will have high estradiol unless your taking an anti E......
If u have low test u will also have low E....




Jester said:


> Your Estradiol is elevated.  You appear to be E2 sensitive.  I would monitor to see if it comes back in range if he lowers your dose.  If not, 1/2mg Arimidex 2x per week should take care of it.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't taken the anastrozle at all in the first cycle because so many here said to avoid it. I'll double check the hcg dosage when I get home.


----------



## Athleticginger (Feb 3, 2016)

Not true. 
My last lab showed test at 290 and estrogen at 40. 
The one before that showed test at 320 and estrogen at 37.


----------



## Athleticginger (Feb 3, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> If u have high test u will have high estradiol unless your taking an anti E......
> If u have low test u will also have low E....




My test is 290 and estrogen is 40.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2016)

man I forgot this thread. my hcg dose is 500 iu not 50. I did however switch to a different clinic last week because I was unhappy with the dr. I was dealing with. new blood test will be done soon and when I get the numbers back ill post them. new clinic so far has been far more user friendly to deal with!


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 3, 2016)

bigdog said:


> started trt 9 weeks ago. these are the labs drawn 4 days after my last injection of test c. thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that test reading is crazy high for just regular TRT.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Yeah, that test reading is crazy high for just regular TRT.


  the dr I was using had me test too damn early I think. he also told me to stay on androgel that was previously prescribed by my endo before using the clinic. I just switched to a new clinic that a few friends use and so far so good. ill post those results here when I retest.. I was shocked at the number myself!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2016)

bigdog said:


> the dr I was using had me test too damn early I think. he also told me to stay on androgel that was previously prescribed by my endo before using the clinic. I just switched to a new clinic that a few friends use and so far so good. ill post those results here when I retest.. I was shocked at the number myself!



Testing too early would lead to lower levels than testing at peak or steady state.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2016)

what I meant was too soon after my last injection. I think I was in peak when I tested. I had no faith in them after so I changed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2016)

bigdog said:


> what I meant was too soon after my last injection. I think I was in peak when I tested. I had no faith in them after so I changed.



Why wouldn't you want peak levels tested? They're pretty important to know.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2016)

I know they are important. but I have only been on trt for 8 weeks. being tests were done at peak and number came back so high, he wanted to cut dose in half and inject every other week. i went with that and felt like shit. shouldn't the labs be drawn on the day injection is due prior to injecting to see where your trough is? its all new to me and i just follow protocol..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 4, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I know they are important. but I have only been on trt for 8 weeks. being tests were done at peak and number came back so high, he wanted to cut dose in half and inject every other week. i went with that and felt like shit. shouldn't the labs be drawn on the day injection is due prior to injecting to see where your trough is? its all new to me and i just follow protocol..



Peak levels are important. Too high of a peak could lead to negative health consequences, unnecessary AI use, and more. That's not to say trough levels shouldn't be checked too.


----------

